# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  9.6 - Probleme

## sailingtom

Hallo liebe surffreaks, 

habe mir fr den Starnberger See, wo wir bekanntermaen keinen Wind haben, zum Spa ein 9.6 zugelegt. Fahre sonst 5.5 oder 6.5 und komme damit ganz wunderbar zurecht. ABER das 9.6: Luvt an wie verrckt; auerdem habe ich sehr groen Zug an der Segelhand. Wenn ich aber das Trapez nach achtern verschiebe( wodurch sich der Zug verringert ), luven wir wieder krftig an... 
Was mache ich falsch?

----------


## Spacecowboy

Hallo Tom

versuchst du denn etwa das 9.6er mit dem gleichen Board zu fahren, mit dem du 5.5 und 6.5 fhrst?

Gruss Phil

----------


## Old Rob

Guten Morgen Tom
Du hast zu wenig Druck auf dem Mastfuss. Mastfuss nach vorne verschieben. Position der Fsse auf dem Brett kontrollieren - vorderer Fuss beim MF und erst wenn das Brett schneller wird nach hinten verschieben. Hhe des Gabelbaums kontrollieren - wenn er zu tief ist, bringst du zu wenig Druck auf den MF. Oder ist dein Brett zu klein, gar nicht geeignet fr so grosse Segel?
Grosser Druck auf der Segelhand - Fehler beim Aufriggen, Trimmen, zu wenig Loose Leech und/oder Schothornspannung? Kommt immer auch auf die Windstrke an, mit 9.6 kannst du rasch mal berpowert sein.
Du siehst, es gibt verschiedene Ansatzpunkte. Du stehst mit diesem Problem nicht alleine, die Thematik wurde schon mehrfach in Foren behandelt.

Gruss Robert

----------


## sailingtom

Vielen Dank - ich sehe, es gibt viel zu tun. 

An Spacecowboy: ja, ich fahre ein RRD 360 mit 155 Litern. Angeblich ein sehr gutes Aufsteiger-Brett, aber vllt doch nicht geeignet fr mein 9.6. Ich werd einfach bisschen was probieren und euch ber die Ergebnisse auf dem Laufenden halten. Windlose Wochen haben wir ja jetzt vor uns.
Schne Gre
Th.

----------


## Lwensee

> An Spacecowboy: ja, ich fahre ein RRD 360 mit 155 Litern. Angeblich ein sehr gutes Aufsteiger-Brett, aber vllt doch nicht geeignet fr mein 9.6. ...



Eine Idee wre auch, eine andere (grere) Finne zu benutzen? Vielleicht kann sich dazu auch ein Experte mal uern  :Smile: 

Jedenfalls hatte ich das Problem mit dem wilden Anluven auch nach dem Kauf meines 9,6qm Segels. Mastfu quasi bis Anschlag nach vorn verschoben - siehe da, Kurs bleibt absolut stabil.

----------


## Spacecowboy

Hey Tom

gar nicht gesehen, dass du noch geschrieben hattest...





> ich fahre ein RRD 360 mit 155 Litern. Angeblich ein sehr gutes Aufsteiger-Brett, aber vllt doch nicht geeignet fr mein 9.6.



Das 155er 260 Evolution wird von RRD fr Segel von 5.0-8.0 empfohlen. Wahrscheinlich ist da 9.6 daher wirklich etwas zu viel des Guten, auch mit dem Mastfuss zuforderst am Anschlag. Mit einer anderen Finne knnte man sicher noch was rausholen, nicht nur mit der Lnge, da die Standardfinnen z.T. nicht so der Hammer sind. Wrde aber auf jeden Fall versuchen, eine auszuleihen anstatt viel Geld zu investieren, denn allzuviel wrde ich mir trotzdem nicht davon versprechen. Vielleicht bietet sich ja auch mal die Gelegenheit, das Rigg mit mit einem anderen (Leichtwind-) Board zu fahren, das fr diese Grssen ausgelegt ist. Dann siehst du, ob dir so ein grosser Lappen berhaupt Spass macht und ob dann das Segel oder das Board in die Brse kommt.

Gruss Phil

----------

